# Trackstand



## Chris.M (2. Januar 2011)

_Durch die SUFU habe ich nur alte Themen gefunden und die wollte ich jetzt nicht nochmal ausgraben.._

Ich habe mich im Sommer mal ganz kurz an den Trackstand gewagt, aber nach kurzer Zeit wieder aufgehört.

Schließlich habe ich diese Woche 3x ca. 45 Minuten Trackstand geübt, da ich verschiedene Techniken erlernen will. 

Beim 1. und 2. mal habe ich nur im "flachem" (minimal bergauf/bergab, wir haben keine wirklich flachen Straßen hier) geübt, doch viel kam nicht dabei raus. Ich brauchte immer mehrere Anläufe bis es überhaupt mal klappte und dann meistens nur bis 10 Sekunden. Ganz vereinzelt hat es auch mal 20 Sekunden geklappt. Das ganze habe ich immer mit gezogener Hinterradbremse gemacht, damit ich überhaupt zum stehen komme bzw. nicht bei der kleinsten Bewegung wieder losfahre.

Heute habe ich es dann an einem Berg probiert und es ging viel besser (ohne Bremse)! Nach ca. 30 Minuten hatte ich es dann raus und ich musste nur noch selten einen neuen Versuch ansetzen, da einer nicht klappte. 10 Sekunden waren eigentlich immer drin, meistens sogar 20-30. Zweimal sogar ca. eine Minute (dann haben meine Beine aber auch teilweise gebrannt )

Am Ende der Trainingseinheit bin ich dann nochmal auf die "flache" Straße, doch da hat gar nichts mehr geklappt (weder mit noch ohne gezogener Hinterradbremse)! 

Ich vermute, dass es daran liegt, dass ich am Berg immer etwas vor- und wieder zurückfahren kann. Doch auf der "flachen" Straße muss ich immer die Hinterradbremse ziehen um zum stehen zu kommen - oder mich, wenn ich dann stehe, wenige Sekunden halten zu können. Doch den Trackstand schaffe ich dann nicht lange (da ich nicht vor- und zurückfahren kann?).

Habt ihr Tipps für mich wie ich am besten weiter vorgehe um den Trackstand auch nur bei leichter Steigung, im Flachen und im Gefälle schaffe?


----------



## flockmann (2. Januar 2011)

....leider nur: 

 üben üben üben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan84 (2. Januar 2011)

Grundprinzip scheint ja schonmal zu sitzen. Versuch halt jetzt einfach jedesmal wenn du irgendwo sehr langsam unterwegs bist oder anhalten musst nen Trackstand zu machen. Du brauchst jetzt vorallem Routine, dann kommts auch in der Ebene irgendwann von alleine. 
Generell eine hilfreich ist immer Balanceübungen einzustreuen. Also auch mal in einer steilen Rampe bergauf/bergab oder in einer Treppe versuchen anzuhalten.


Was mich irritiert:


> [...]meistens sogar 20-30. Zweimal sogar ca. eine Minute (dann haben meine Beine aber auch teilweise gebrannt )[...]



Was machst du dass die Beine brennen? Du solltest dabei ziemlich locker stehen. Bei brennenden Beinen machst du vermutlich irgendwas falsch. Entspann dich mal. 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Kettenglied (2. Januar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Entspann dich mal.


----------



## flyingscot (2. Januar 2011)

Du hast das Problem wahrscheinlich schon ganz richtig erkannt: In der Ebene rollt das Vorderrad nicht so ohne weiteres "von selber" zurück, wie es das bei einem Hang tut.

Wenn man den Lenkeinschlag reicht groß wählt und/oder das Rad dabei leicht zu Seite neigt, rollt es aber dann doch zurück. Aber aufpassen, dabei kann man sich wunderschön auf die Fresse legen 

"Brennende Beine": Ich kann mir das schon vorstellen, zumindest die Wade lässt sich nicht so ohne weiteres Entspannen. Ist aber wie bei jeder gerade erlernten Sportart/Technik: Anfangs verkrampft man sehr... alles reine Übungssache. In der Stadt mache ich den Trackstand einfach aus Spaß normalerweise im Sitzen, da kann man noch besser entspannen und es ist nicht so auffällig.


----------



## cännondäler__ (2. Januar 2011)

Hallo Chris.M,
was mir in der Ebene noch etwas gebracht hat:
1. eher großen Gang wählen, das bringt Ruhe in´s System
2. evtl. den Schwerpunkt weiter nach vorn bringen als bei einer Steigung, also fast über den Steuersatz
Viel Erfolg,
cännondäler


----------



## Strampelmann (3. Januar 2011)

Chris.M schrieb:


> _ Das ganze habe ich immer mit gezogener Hinterradbremse gemacht, ...._


_

Ich benutze fast ausschließlich die VR-Bremse. Das Gleichgewicht wird ja dadurch gehalten, daß das VR sich seitlich bewegt, während sich durch den Lenkeinschlag das HR fast nicht rollt. Dementsprechend bringt die VR-Bremse das ganze auch besser zum stehen. Ist das ganze System ruhig und stabil wird das Rad quasi unter dem Körper bewegt, die Träge Masse von mir bleibt (mehr oder weniger) Ortsfest stehen. Wird es kritisch kann man durch ziehen der VR-Bremse noch einen Körperimpuls rückwärts bekommen, man kann sich am Lenker zurückdrücken. Dann, nach lösen der Bremse, das Rad mitziehen. Damit sind auch heftige Rückwärtsbewegungen möglich._


----------



## flyingscot (3. Januar 2011)

Komisch, ich brauche gar keine Bremsen


----------



## Der Toni (3. Januar 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Komisch, ich brauche gar keine Bremsen



dann bräuchtest du auch keine Kette (zumindest in der Ebene) ..., oder du hast ein Fixie.
ich benutze auch hauptsächlich die Vo. Bremse.


----------



## flyingscot (3. Januar 2011)

Der Toni schrieb:


> dann bräuchtest du auch keine Kette (zumindest in der Ebene) ..., oder du hast ein Fixie.
> ich benutze auch hauptsächlich die Vo. Bremse.



In der Ebene nicht, richtig...


----------



## Marc B (3. Januar 2011)

Alle meine Tipps dazu findest du hier: *http://www.fahrtechnik.tv/?page_id=141*

In unserem IBC-Video #1 wird der Trackstand auch gezeigt *>>> ZUM VIDEO <<<*

Am Anfang zur Verbesserung der seitlichen Balance, lohnt es sich die Variante mit abgestütztem VR zu üben:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (3. Januar 2011)

Hmm, ich mach den Trankstand ganz anders. So mit Kettenzug oder Bremseinsatz bei Steigung bzw. Gefälle...


----------



## Johannes_180bpm (4. Januar 2011)

Ich übe auch zurzeit intensiv Trackstand, seit ungefähr 4 Wochen fast jeden Tag. 

Eins muss man dabei wiesen, Trackstand ist nicht nur die Technik, sondern es bedarf auch ein gut trainierte Gleichgewichtssinn! 

Hier mal ein Video von mir:

 
Hab es vor paar Wochen für einen Freund gedreht. 

Klappt so was nicht auf Anhieb, ist Gleichgewichtssinn ziemlich unterentwickelt. War bei mir auch den Fall. Die wenige Sekunden, die man dann in der Lage ist mit dem Fahrrad zu balancieren, sind zu wenig um Gleichgewichtssinn zu trainieren! Deshalb habe ich mir erst mal ein Traininggerät für zu Hause gebaut: ein Brett 40 x 70 und ein Halbkreis unten dran geschraubt. Habe paar Wochenlang vorm Fernsehen so 2mal täglich je viertel Stunde geübt. Man kann auch sich auf Sofakissen stellen, Augen zumachen und dann eine Bein hoch heben. Viele sind echt überrascht wie sehr Ihre Balance von Augen abhängt! 
Später mit dem Rad ging es bei mir viel leichter. Zuerst habe ich versucht Balance zu halten in dem ich Lenkrad rechts und links einschlug ist aber nicht ganz richtig. Hier ist beschrieben, wie es richtig geht: ttp://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/balancieren.php 
Hat aber bei mir zuerst nicht geklappt, anstatt Rad zurück zu ziehen, hab ich immer versucht zu lenken. Dann habe ich das mit der Rampe probiert und siehe da! In Video sieht man ein von meinen ersten Versuche. Jetzt klappt es auch in flachen, man braucht aber viel mehr Feingefühl, dann gehts auch ohne Vorderbremseneinsatz. 

*Balance braucht Geduld!!!*

Gruß
Johannes


----------



## flyingscot (4. Januar 2011)

Der Zusammenhang mit den Augen kenne ich auch vom Trackstand. Anfangs musste ich zwingend mein Vorderrad angucken, um in der Balance zu bleiben. Später klappte es auch im Stehen mit Blick nach Vorne, dann auch mit Blick zur Seite oder nach hinten. Schwierger wurde es dann beim Trackstand im sitzen mit der Blickrichtung. Aber mit sehr guter Konzentration und viel Übung klappt es auch mit geschlossenen Augen.


----------



## jan84 (4. Januar 2011)

Nächste Stufe ist dann einhändig im stehen, geht mit ein bisschen Übung auch erfreulich gut. Neben der Balance ist das auch gut für das trainieren einer ordentlichen Körperspannung "im Bike". 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Chris.M (5. Januar 2011)

So, vorhin war ich nochmal 45 Minuten Trackstand Ã¼ben. Immernoch am Berg, aber diesmal an einem flacheren. Im Moment Ã¼be ich Ã¼brigens den Trackstand so, dass ich entweder den linken FuÃ vorne habe und den Lenker nach rechts schlage oder den rechten FuÃ vorne und Lenker nach links.



jan84 schrieb:


> Generell eine hilfreich ist immer BalanceÃ¼bungen einzustreuen. Also auch  mal in einer steilen Rampe bergauf/bergab oder in einer Treppe  versuchen anzuhalten.



Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp. Leider ist die nÃ¤chste Steile Rampe was weiter weg,  eine Treppe ist da nÃ¤her, auch wenn selbst der Weg dahin etwas weiter  ist. Und es liegt auch noch einiges an Schnee bzw. es ist zugefroren,  ich denke fÃ¼r den Anfang wÃ¤re es besser, wenn dem nicht so wÃ¤re. Aber  ich werde es spÃ¤testens im FrÃ¼hling dann auch da Ã¼ben.



jan84 schrieb:


> Was mich irritiert:
> 
> Was machst du dass die Beine brennen? Du solltest dabei ziemlich locker  stehen. Bei brennenden Beinen machst du vermutlich irgendwas falsch.  Entspann dich mal.
> 
> ...



Ich weiÃ es nicht, aber meine Waden, vorallem meine rechte, sind immer ziemlich angespannt wenn ich den Trackstand Ã¼be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Es brennt immer die Wade von dem Bein, welches vorne ist. Vielleicht hat es was damit zu tun, dass ich Klickpedale benutze?
Heute war es nicht mehr so stark, aber es war doch immernoch sehr  deutlich eine starke Anspannung zu spÃ¼ren. Auch wenn ich mich darauf  konzentriere, schaffe ich es irgendwie nicht meine Beine weiter zu  entspannen?! Vielleicht muss ich mich einfach dran gewÃ¶hnen: bei der letzten  Techniktrainingseinheit vor heute hatte ich schon ab ca. 30-40 Sekunden  ein starkes Brennen in den Waden, heute stand ich sogar einmal 1 1/2  Minuten zwar mit starker Anspannung in den Waden aber ohne Brennen.



flyingscot schrieb:


> Wenn man den Lenkeinschlag reicht groÃ wÃ¤hlt und/oder das Rad dabei  leicht zu Seite neigt, rollt es aber dann doch zurÃ¼ck. Aber aufpassen,  dabei kann man sich wunderschÃ¶n auf die Fresse legen



Das habe ich auch schonmal ausprobiert, doch dabei legt man sich sehr  schnell hin. SchlieÃlich habe ich es bei nur wenigen Versuchen mit  dieser Technik belassen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






flyingscot schrieb:


> "Brennende Beine": Ich kann mir das schon vorstellen, zumindest die Wade  lÃ¤sst sich nicht so ohne weiteres Entspannen. Ist aber wie bei jeder  gerade erlernten Sportart/Technik: Anfangs verkrampft man sehr... alles  reine Ãbungssache. In der Stadt mache ich den Trackstand einfach aus  SpaÃ normalerweise im Sitzen, da kann man noch besser entspannen und es  ist nicht so auffÃ¤llig.



Ich habe eigentlich erstmal vor den Trackstand im Stehen in allen Pedal-  bzw. Lenkerpositionen zu lernen, denn im Stehen kommt mir das einfacher  vor. Und dann anschlieÃend im Sitzen.



cÃ¤nnondÃ¤ler schrieb:


> Hallo Chris.M,
> was mir in der Ebene noch etwas gebracht hat:
> 1. eher groÃen Gang wÃ¤hlen, das bringt Ruhe inÂ´s System
> 2. evtl. den Schwerpunkt weiter nach vorn bringen als bei einer Steigung, also fast Ã¼ber den Steuersatz
> ...



Mit grÃ¶Ãerem Gang geht es echt besser. Vorher hatte ich immer einen sehr kleinen Gang drin.
Den Schwerpunkt noch (viel) weiter nach vorne zu bringen schaffe ich  derzeit leider nicht, da dann mehr Gewicht auf dem vorderen Bein lastet  und dann meine Wade anfÃ¤ngt zu brennen (siehe oben).



Strampelmann schrieb:


> Ich benutze fast ausschlieÃlich die  VR-Bremse. Das Gleichgewicht wird ja dadurch gehalten, daÃ das VR sich  seitlich bewegt, wÃ¤hrend sich durch den Lenkeinschlag das HR fast nicht  rollt. Dementsprechend bringt die VR-Bremse das ganze auch besser zum  stehen. Ist das ganze System ruhig und stabil wird das Rad quasi unter  dem KÃ¶rper bewegt, die TrÃ¤ge Masse von mir bleibt (mehr oder weniger)  Ortsfest stehen. Wird es kritisch kann man durch ziehen der VR-Bremse  noch einen KÃ¶rperimpuls rÃ¼ckwÃ¤rts bekommen, man kann sich am Lenker  zurÃ¼ckdrÃ¼cken. Dann, nach lÃ¶sen der Bremse, das Rad mitziehen. Damit  sind auch heftige RÃ¼ckwÃ¤rtsbewegungen mÃ¶glich.



Wenn man aber doch die Vorderradbremse zieht, blockiert man das  Vorderrad, sodass das Vorderrad sich nicht mehr seitlich bewegen kann?! 
Das mit dem RÃ¼ckwÃ¤rtsimpuls habe ich heute nur mal ganz kurz probiert,  da ich noch dabei bin, am Hang zu Ã¼ben. Aber es scheint zu klappen.



Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> SpÃ¤ter mit dem Rad ging es bei mir viel leichter.  Zuerst habe ich versucht Balance zu halten in dem ich Lenkrad rechts und  links einschlug ist aber nicht ganz richtig. Hier ist beschrieben, wie  es richtig geht: ttp://www.biketrial.ch/pages/fahrtechnik/balancieren.php
> Hat aber bei mir zuerst nicht geklappt, anstatt Rad  zurÃ¼ck zu ziehen, hab ich immer versucht zu lenken. Dann habe ich das  mit der Rampe probiert und siehe da! In Video sieht man ein von meinen  ersten Versuche. Jetzt klappt es auch in flachen, man braucht aber viel  mehr FeingefÃ¼hl, dann gehtâs auch ohne Vorderbremseneinsatz.
> 
> *Balance braucht Geduld!!!*
> ...



Wie fÃ¤hrst du denn "zurÃ¼ck", wenn du nicht die Vorderradbremse benutzt?



Zieht man im flachen eigentlich immer leicht an der Vorderradbremse oder nur um sich wieder zurÃ¼ckzustoÃen? Hat man im flachen und bergab Druck auf der Kette oder nicht? Wie macht man im Bergab einen Trackstand, denn zurÃ¼ckstoÃen ist da doch nicht wirklich mÃ¶glich, oder?


----------



## Marc B (6. Januar 2011)

In diesem Video zeige ich den Trackstand im Flachen (kurz hinter der Hälfte des Videos), da benutze ich nicht die VR-Bremse. Ab und zu muss man das machen, weil man sonst wegrollt, aber wenn man eine gute Balance gefunden hat, geht es im Flachen auch ohne.

Mein Tipp: Benutz Flatpedals für das Fahrtechniktraining, das klappt besser als mit Klickies (Erfahrungswert nach 3 Jahren Kurse geben) 


Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (6. Januar 2011)

jan84 schrieb:


> Nächste Stufe ist dann einhändig im stehen, geht mit ein bisschen Übung auch erfreulich gut. Neben der Balance ist das auch gut für das trainieren einer ordentlichen Körperspannung "im Bike".
> 
> grüße,
> Jan



Jepp, freihändig klappt im Sitzen auch gut. Nur freihändig im stehen kann ich nur mit einem weiteren Abstützungspunkt, also Unterschenkel am Oberrohr oder Oberschenkel am Sattel...


----------



## Chris.M (6. Januar 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> In diesem Video zeige ich den Trackstand im Flachen (kurz hinter der Hälfte des Videos), da benutze ich nicht die VR-Bremse. Ab und zu muss man das machen, weil man sonst wegrollt, aber wenn man eine gute Balance gefunden hat, geht es im Flachen auch ohne.
> 
> Mein Tipp: Benutz Flatpedals für das Fahrtechniktraining, das klappt besser als mit Klickies (Erfahrungswert nach 3 Jahren Kurse geben)
> 
> ...



Bringt man denn im flachem auch (ganz wenig) Druck aufs vordere Pedal und somit Zug auf die Kette oder hält man sich im "Leeren" und ohne Zug auf der Kette?


----------



## Marc B (6. Januar 2011)

> Bringt man denn im flachem auch (ganz wenig) Druck aufs vordere Pedal und somit Zug auf die Kette oder hält man sich im "Leeren" und ohne Zug auf der Kette?



Ersteres trifft zu


----------



## nullvektor (6. Januar 2011)

hallo
du kannst dich mit deinem bike auch zwischen einen türrahmen stellen.und dann dort üben.hat den vorteil das du beim kippen nur minimal mit den ellenbogen am türrahmen ausbalancieren musst.dadurch kannst du sitzen bleiben und den kippmoment hinauszögern.dann entfällt auch das lästige aufsteigen und position finden.später gehts dann auch so 





[/URL][/IMG]
das bild ist zwar mit einem fixie,das klappt aber auch mit mtb.
grüsse


----------



## Chris.M (15. Januar 2011)

Inzwischen kriege ich den Trackstand in allen vier Pedal-/Lenkerpositionen ganz gut hin (20-70/80 Sek.). Aber nur bei minimaler Steigung von 1-2%. Im flacherem schaffe ich es einfach nicht (zumindest nicht ohne Bremse), da das Rad beim geringsten Druck aufs Pedal nach vorne rollt?! Habt ihr diesbezüglich vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps?


----------



## Marc B (15. Januar 2011)

Vllt. auf einem Untergrund üben, wo der Rollwiderstand sehr hoch ist.

P.S.: Du übst es in allen vier Pedal-/Lenkerpositionen? Warum?


----------



## afuerst89 (6. September 2011)

> Inzwischen kriege ich den Trackstand in allen vier Pedal-/Lenkerpositionen ganz gut hin (20-70/80 Sek.). Aber nur bei minimaler Steigung von 1-2%. Im flacherem schaffe ich es einfach nicht (zumindest nicht ohne Bremse), da das Rad beim geringsten Druck aufs Pedal nach vorne rollt?! Habt ihr diesbezüglich vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps?



Ich habe seit Donnerstag mein Klick-Pedale vom MTB entfernt und wieder die alten Bärentatzen draufgegeben (Flats kommen diese Woche) und ein wenig den Trackstand geübt!
Jetzt sitzt er schon sehr gut, aber kann es sein das ich ihn falsch mache? Ich bremse VR und HR und versuche dann zu stehen, das VR bewege ich nur wenns nicht mehr anders geht, in letzter Zeit fast nie, also ich stehe mit beiden Rädern eingebremst still!


----------



## flyingscot (7. September 2011)

Wenn du das minutenlang kannst... Respekt!

Das schaffe keine halbe Minute...

Normalerweise "dürfen" die Räder beim Trackstand leicht vor und zurückrollen, ohne dies ist es den meisten hier und mir auch gar nicht längere Zeit möglich, das Gleichgewicht zu halten.


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (7. September 2011)

Hi, 

also ich habe einfach an Ampeln geübt. 
Im Grunde genommen gehe ich das Ganze spielerisch an indem ich mir vornehme während der Fahrt von A nach B keinen fuß auf den Boden zu setzen, klappt. 
Wenn ich eine Bremse benutze dann die HR-Bremse, Lenker leicht eingeschlagen und statt vor und zurück zu rollen neige ich das Rad nach links oder rechts um die Balance zu halten, wenns kippelig wird nehm ich das Knie ans Oberrohr, ok mein Rahmen ist sehr klein ich würde besser sagen ich lege das Knie aufs Oberrohr. 

Am hilfreichsten erachte ich jedoch die spielerische Herangehensweise da man dadurch gleich etwas lockerer wird als bei krampfhaftem Üben. 
Eine zeitliche Grenze gibt es mittlerweile nicht mehr, die Ampel wird halt irgendwann Grün, oder die Nachzügler kommen angekrochen :-D

Gruß Mathias


----------



## sebbo87 (7. September 2011)

Habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht, dass es an Rampen deutlich leichter ist.

Im Flachen gleiche ich viel aktiver mit den Knien aus, um das Vor- und Zurückrollen einzudämmen. IdR komme ich damit nämlich nicht mehr 100% in die Ausgangsposition. An der Rampe hingegen brauche ich die Knie eigentl überhaupt nicht. Da kann ich auch steif wie ein Brett auf dem Fahrrad stehen und es funktioniert immer noch. 

Die Übung vom Marc mit abgestütztem VR ist sicherlich sinnvoll, die konnte ich beispielsweise nicht halb so gut wie den Trackstand an der Rampe..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (15. September 2011)

Bei Galilieo bekommen wir hier ab Minute Drei erklärt, wie man cool an der Ampel steht, haha: *http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/videos/clip/214985-checkerwissen-xxl-1.2892155/* 

_Meine Tipps_: Ab 2:45 Min:  und hier

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## afuerst89 (18. September 2011)

Irgendwie macht der den Trackstand sehr komisch ...
Immer in Bewegung bleiben? Schwerpunkt über dem Sattel?


----------



## Marc B (19. September 2011)

Ja, so wirklich souverän sieht das bei dem Galileo-Typen nicht aus  Da braucht er noch mehr Übung, bis das "cooler" aussieht, haha.


----------



## schurwald-biker (25. September 2011)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich übe den Trackstand jetzt schon seit einiger zeit - leider bisher ziemlich erfolglos. Ich dachte schon, in meinem Alter (39!) lernt man sowas nicht mehr. 

Heute hatte ich plötzlich den Durchbruch - an einer leicht ansteigenden Strasse klappts jetzt bis zu 45 Sekunden. Bin mir jetzt sicher, dass ich es mit weiter üben bald immer besser kann. 

Geholfen haben mir folgende Tips:
Zum einen habe ich eine Woche lang mit abgestütztem Vorderrad geübt (an der Hauswand oder an einer Parkbank). Zum anderen war der Tip mit dem Üben an einer Steigung: durch die Möglichkeit des Vor- und Zurückpendelns geht es viel besser.

Werde mich - wenn ich den Trackstand richtig kann - auch mal an andere Techniken heranwagen.


----------



## Snap4x (25. September 2011)

Ich mach das immer zwischen durch. So an einer Ampel oder an einer Straße. Bei uns in der Stadt gibt es viele Ampeln 
Mit einen Hardtail geht es komischer Weise leichter als mit einen großen Fully


----------



## detlefd (28. September 2011)

darf man fragen ob der Trackstand (war mir völlig neu, dass es dafür einen eigenen Namen gibt) auch eine nützliche Verwendung hat aufm Trail?


----------



## Trim07 (28. September 2011)

detlefd schrieb:


> darf man fragen ob der Trackstand (war mir völlig neu, dass es dafür einen eigenen Namen gibt) auch eine nützliche Verwendung hat aufm Trail?





Gegenfrage: Wie gut fährst du Trails? (ich meine anspruchsvolle...)


----------



## morph027 (28. September 2011)

In verblocktem Gelände nach einer verfahrenen Linie schon nützlich...da kann man mal kurz balancieren und ne neue Linie suchen....ohne den Fuß runter und damit den Flow rauszunehmen. Auch so ist die bessere Balance auf dem Bike nicht schädlich...

Wheelie ist so ein unnützes Ding...braucht man auf dem Trail nieeee....Manual schon eher mal


----------



## flyingscot (28. September 2011)

Beides, Wheelie und Trackstand, schulen den Gleichgewichtssinn und die Radbeherrschung enorm. Und das bringt auf dem Trail sehr viel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schurwald-biker (9. Oktober 2011)

Chris.M schrieb:


> Heute habe ich es dann an einem Berg probiert und es ging viel besser (ohne Bremse)! Nach ca. 30 Minuten hatte ich es dann raus und ich musste nur noch selten einen neuen Versuch ansetzen
> 
> Am Ende der Trainingseinheit bin ich dann nochmal auf die "flache" Straße, doch da hat gar nichts mehr geklappt (weder mit noch ohne gezogener Hinterradbremse)!
> [0/quote]
> ...


----------



## flyingscot (9. Oktober 2011)

"Über Kreuz", also z.B. mit linkem Fuß vorne und den Lenker nach rechts einschlagen empfinde ich als etwas schwieriger, da die Balancierbewegung z.T. etwas gegensinnig sein müssen.

Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich es meistens links-links bzw. rechts-rechts mache.

Dass es im flachen schwieriger wird ist zumindest bei der Technik ohne blockierte Räder verständlich: Das Vorderrad muss ja zum balancieren auch mal zurückrollen und das macht es natürlich im Flachen wesentlich langsamer bzw. nur mit Zutun (zur Seite lehnen des Rades usw.). D.h. man braucht ein viel empfindlicheres Gespür. Wichtig: Lenker immer zum "Hang" einschlagen, auch im flachen gibt es minimale "Hänge", steht es fälschlicherweise Hangabwärts wird es wesentlich schwieriger. 

Ist aber alles reine Trainingssache. Erst klappt es im stehen, dann kann sich der starre Blick lösen. Danach im Sitzen und irgendwann auch einhändig oder freihändig...


----------



## schurwald-biker (9. Oktober 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> "Über Kreuz", also z.B. mit linkem Fuß vorne und den Lenker nach rechts einschlagen empfinde ich als etwas schwieriger, da die Balancierbewegung z.T. etwas gegensinnig sein müssen.
> .


 
Alles klar, dann geht das nicht nur mir so. Werde halt weiter üben müssen, bis ichs irgendwann auch im Flachen kann.


----------



## zrider (9. Oktober 2011)

schurwald-biker schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Trackstand den linken Fuss vorne und den Lenker nach links eingeschlagen - so kann ich es noch am besten. Wäre es einfacher, den Lenker zur rechten Seite einzuschlagen, wenn der linke Fuss vorne ist?




Richtig wäre es aber genau andersrum. Linker Fuß vorne, dann muss das Rad nach rechts zeigen.
Siehe auch
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngGegLwt3jQ"]Rose - Bobby Root - How to Trackstand 2      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Büscherammler (9. Oktober 2011)

Na wenn Bobby Root das sagt


----------



## sebbo87 (9. Oktober 2011)

zrider schrieb:


> Richtig wäre es aber genau andersrum. Linker Fuß vorne, dann muss das Rad nach rechts zeigen.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngGegLwt3jQ



Richtig ist in dem Fall für mich, was für mich besser funktioniert. Und das ist eben links-links, rechts-rechts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokerider (8. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab bisher auch immer rechts-rechts.bzw links-links-Methode gemacht!
Allerdings bekomme ich von sehr vielen und langen Trackstands Rückenschmerzen! (von BunnyHops, Wheelies, Manuals etc aber überhaupt nicht)

Beim Ansehn der Videos dämmert mir dass die links-rechts-Methode viel enspannter aussieht! Hab heute mal geübt, krieg ich kaum hin..aber gemerkt dass man so viel entspannter/gechillter den Trackstand machen würde! (zB rechte Hand nicht mehr so nah am linken Knie, sondern ne echt schönere Position  ) Deswegen wird er jetz fleißig geübt!

Wahrscheinlich hat sich bei mir der "falsche" Trackstand eingeprägt (gut 10Jahre!) wie bei anderen der falsche BunnyHop ( einfach "Hop").


----------



## vitaminc (13. Januar 2012)

Ich probiere das mit dem Trackstand auch ab und zu, habe jedoch Klickpedale und überlege auf Flats umzusteigen. 

Ich habe es bislang auch immer gehandhabt, den Lenker leicht einzulenken, dann aber sowohl VR als auch HR-Bremse zu verwenden damit das Rad im Flachen sich kein Zentimeter bewegt, aber mehr als 10 Sek. waren meistens nicht drin.

Kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass es mit Bärentatzen möglicherweise besser laufen könnte?


----------



## smokerider (13. Januar 2012)

Solang man das noch nicht richtig drauf hat, besser mit Flatpedalen üben!

Wenn man es dann drauf hat ist es egal welche Pedale!


----------



## smokerider (13. Januar 2012)

Achja...mit "ab und zu" üben kommt man nicht weiter! (jedenfalls ich nicht)

Solltst du schon paar Wochen bis Monate intensiver üben!


----------



## vitaminc (13. Januar 2012)

Habe mir auch eben mal Videos angesehen, dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass ich zu oft den Trackstand ohne Ausgleichsbewegung versuche. Denke ich sollte erstmal "klein" anfangen


----------



## smokerider (13. Januar 2012)

Vorsicht! Es gibt auch falsche Trackstandvideos! Rechter Fuß vorn, Lenker nach rechts oder umgekehrt ist falsch!

dieses Video ist sehr gut gemacht...da sieht man auch gut wie man das Bike ausbalanciert durch vor und zurückziehen am Lenker und ensprechend Pedal ent-und belasten!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSH59xuy8iY&list=FLGAK3ZoN2z-Vri_Ml0Zuk4g&feature=mh_lolz"]How To Learn Trackstands - Tutorial For Beginners      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## sebbo87 (13. Januar 2012)

smokerider schrieb:


> Vorsicht! Es gibt auch falsche Trackstandvideos! Rechter Fuß vorn, Lenker nach rechts oder umgekehrt ist falsch!



Soetwas zu schreiben, halte ich für Käse.


----------



## smokerider (13. Januar 2012)

Aha, wieso hälst du es für Käse?

Kann auch "falsch" mit unbequem, zu verspannt und schiefe Rückenposi ersetzen!


----------



## flyingscot (13. Januar 2012)

Deinen "falschen" Trackstand finde ich wesentlich einfacher und auch ergonomisch, was nun?!

Bei "gekreuztem" Trackstand z.B. mit Lenker nach links und Fuß rechts vorn sind die Ausgleichsbewegungen z.T. gegenläufig, d.h. man muss z.B. Druck auf das rechte Pedal geben und gleichzeitig das Gewicht nach hinten bzw. links bringen.

Im normalen Trackstand sind die Ausgleichsbewegung meist gleichläufig: Druck aufs Pedal und Gewicht nach vorne zum Pedal bzw. Druck nachlassen und Gewicht nach hinten vom Pedal weg.

Gehen tut beides, letzteres empfinde ich aber als deutlich leichter zu erlernen.


----------



## smokerider (13. Januar 2012)

hab selber jahrelang den falschen gemacht...kann ihn auch besser als den Richtigen, hab ich leider letztens erst gecheckt....hatte von vielen und langen Trackstands Rückenbeschwerden...den neuen üb ich grad fleissig und hab schon Fortschritte gemacht...man muss sich an das gegenteilige Verlagern gewöhnen, merke aber schon dass man einfach viel entspannter steht.

Aber klar...kann sein dass es dem Einen oder Anderen besser bekommt die die andere Variante zu machen. 

Bissel weiter oben hab ich ein Videolink gepostet wo man deutlich die Vorteile erkennen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smokerider (13. Januar 2012)

In dem Video sieht man auch gut dass man einfach mit den Händen den Lenker vor und zurückzieht u entsprechend Pedal be-und entlastet für die Ausgleichsbewegungen.


----------



## afuerst89 (13. Januar 2012)

Wie man den Trackstand macht ist doch egal, ich mach ihn z.B. mit gezogenen Bremsen, also die Reifen bewegen sich keinen Millimeter in Fahrtrichtung! Mit Vor- und Zurückpendeln hab ich da nix am Hut!

Mfg


----------



## HTWolfi (14. Januar 2012)

afuerst89 schrieb:


> Wie man den Trackstand macht ist doch egal,






afuerst89 schrieb:


> ich mach ihn z.B. mit gezogenen Bremsen, also *die Reifen bewegen sich keinen Millimeter in Fahrtrichtung! Mit Vor- und Zurückpendeln hab ich da nix am Hut!*
> 
> Mfg



Respekt!
Wie gleichst du Gleichgewichtsschwankungen aus?


----------



## vitaminc (14. Januar 2012)

> Wie man den Trackstand macht ist doch egal, ich mach ihn z.B. mit  gezogenen Bremsen, also die Reifen bewegen sich keinen Millimeter in  Fahrtrichtung! Mit Vor- und Zurückpendeln hab ich da nix am Hut!



So habe ich das bislang auch immer versucht, aber wie gesagt, da sind bei mir meistens nicht mehr als 10sek drin.

Wichtig für mich ist es, den Trackstand zumindest so lange halten zu können, dass ich sicher im Gelände stoppen kann, genug Zeit habe das Hinterrad zu versetzen um dann sicher weiter zu kommen. Da bedarf es ansich auch nicht den Trackstand mehrere Minuten zu können.


----------



## afuerst89 (14. Januar 2012)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Respekt!
> Wie gleichst du Gleichgewichtsschwankungen aus?



Ich schlage ziemlich stark ein und halte das Gleichgewicht indem ich das Rad unter mir hin und herkippe und selbst mit den Knien hin und hergehe bis ich schön mittig oben bin! Schwer zu erklären, aber es funktioniert sehr gut bei mir!


----------



## Eduard_Haarig (17. Januar 2012)

afuerst89 schrieb:


> Ich schlage ziemlich stark ein und halte das Gleichgewicht indem ich das Rad unter mir hin und herkippe und selbst mit den Knien hin und hergehe bis ich schön mittig oben bin! Schwer zu erklären, aber es funktioniert sehr gut bei mir!



Genau so mach ich ihn auch am liebsten, hat man das Gleichgewicht dann mal gefunden werden auch die Ausgleichsbewegungen minimal. 
Bei offenen Bremsen wird es mir zu schnell zu unruhig da man sich leicht in den Ausgleichsbewegungen hochschaukelt. 
Bei gezogenen Bremsen ist der Bewegungsspielraum einfach kleiner, sieht meiner Meinung nach besser aus


----------



## smokerider (27. Januar 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-nQSyLOoN2U"]Think Bikes Tutorials - 2 - The Track Stand      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Talented (4. Februar 2012)

afuerst89 schrieb:


> Ich schlage ziemlich stark ein und halte das Gleichgewicht indem ich das Rad unter mir hin und herkippe und selbst mit den Knien hin und hergehe bis ich schön mittig oben bin! Schwer zu erklären, aber es funktioniert sehr gut bei mir!



Schon nicht schlecht - schaffst du es auch den Lenker auf einer Seite zu behalten oder gleichst du mit Lenkbewegungen aus? Kannst du es auch im Sitzen? Einhändig? Bergab? Dann sind die Dinge mit denen ich momentan kämpfe

Talented


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (5. Februar 2012)

Beim Trackstand im stehen finde ich es sehr hilfreich das Rad am kippen zu hindern indem man es das Rad am Oberrohr oder am Sattel gegen das jeweilige Bein drückt zu welcher Seite das Rad umzufallen droht - also man lehnt das Rad sozusagen gegen sich selber an - dann kann es nicht mehr so leicht fallen - ich weiß, klingt blöd, aber ich hoffe es wird klar wie das gemeint ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaoskopf2010 (5. Februar 2012)

Verstehe wie meinst, machs genauso. Allerdings versuche ich das ganze jetzt rein spaßeshalber immer so: leichte Schräge bergauf, in Trackstand gehen, Bike gegens Bein legen und dabei im Gleichgewicht stehen, ganz langsam den Lenker loslassen und durch minimale Tretbewegungen versuchen stehen zu bleiben, allerdings klappt wenn es wirklich gut geht bisher mal so 10 Sekunden...


----------



## afuerst89 (5. Februar 2012)

Talented schrieb:


> Schon nicht schlecht - schaffst du es auch den Lenker auf einer Seite zu behalten oder gleichst du mit Lenkbewegungen aus? Kannst du es auch im Sitzen? Einhändig? Bergab? Dann sind die Dinge mit denen ich momentan kämpfe
> 
> Talented



Im Sitzen gehts noch ned, probiere ich aber wenig! Bergauf/Bergab ist alles kein Problem, einhändig habe ich es auch noch ned versucht, mit einem Fuß, etc. geht eigentlich ganz gut!

Mit Lenkbewegungen gleiche ich nur im Notfall aus!

Mfg


----------



## SofusCorn (22. August 2014)

Ich hoffe, es ist okay, dass ich den Thread noch mal ausgrabe. 

Kann jemand den Trackstand im SITZEN (an einer Steigung)? Wenn ja, haltet ihr dabei die Balance auch, indem ihr mit einem Knie hin- und herwackelt oder macht ihr das mit Armbewegungen oder ausschließlich mit vor- und zurückrollen? Bei mir klappt das nämlich mit Lenker rechts eingeschlagen und linker Fuß vorne an einer Steigung überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Marc B (22. August 2014)

Die Rennradfahrer machen das häufig im Sitzen, z.B hier mit ein wenig Steigung:


----------



## SofusCorn (22. August 2014)

Hm, man sieht es zwar nicht gut, aber ich glaube, er gleicht auch einiges mit dem linken Knie aus, also dem Knie was nicht vorne ist und nicht belastet ist. So mache ich das auch (nur spiegelverkehrt: Lenker nach links, linker Fuß vorne) und mache auch stetig Fortschritte, weil das nicht belastete rechte Knie die Ausgleichbewegungen machen kann. Es war fast schon einfach es so zu lernen.
Da ich beim Trackstand im Stehen aber auch beide Lenkereinschlagrichtungen übe, will ich das auch im Sitzen können. Sprich derselbe Fuß bleibt vorne (linker), aber Lenker ist nach rechts eingeschlagen. In dem Fall würde ich eigentlich mit dem linken Knie die Ausgleichbewegung machen wollen. Aber das ist leider das belastete Knie und vermutlich klappt es deswegen überhaupt nicht. Ich hoffe man blickt durch was ich meine. 
Ich werde vielleicht auch einfach mal versuchen einen Fuß aufn Reifen zu packen wie man das BMXlern häufig sieht. 

edit: hier sitzen auch ein Paar. Alle mit derselben Pedal-zu-Lenkerstellung. Wobei die fixed-gear benutzen.


----------



## Hike_O (23. August 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich werde vielleicht auch einfach mal versuchen einen Fuß aufn Reifen zu packen wie man das BMXlern häufig sieht.



Au ja! Betonung liegt auf Au.
Kann man aber bringen wenn man ganz langsam ist und vorsichtig, und besten am Hinterrad anfängt zu testen.
Also genau das Gegenteil von dem was ich gemacht habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (24. August 2014)

Ja, war irgendwie kontroproduktiv mit dem Fuß aufm Reifen. Extrem unbequem und nicht genug Kraft, um das Rad zu kontrollieren.


----------



## michik (26. August 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es ist okay, dass ich den Thread noch mal ausgrabe.
> 
> Kann jemand den Trackstand im SITZEN (an einer Steigung)? Wenn ja, haltet ihr dabei die Balance auch, indem ihr mit einem Knie hin- und herwackelt oder macht ihr das mit Armbewegungen oder ausschließlich mit vor- und zurückrollen? Bei mir klappt das nämlich mit Lenker rechts eingeschlagen und linker Fuß vorne an einer Steigung überhaupt nicht.



die balance hält man am besten, wenn man es schafft dass die muskulatur möglichst wenig arbeitet (egal ob gewollt oder reflexartiges zucken).
zum üben würde ich empfehlen:

gleichgewichtssinn trainieren indem du dich auf ein bein stellst, das andere anziehen (zb die pose um den oberschenkel zu dehnen) und dann ruhig stehen; am anfang hilft es, einen punkt mit den augen zu fixieren, wenn du dann sicher stehen kannst fange an in der gegend herum zu gucken (das irritiert den gleichgewichtssinn), wenn du auch dann noch sicher stehen kannst hast du schonmal eine gute basis 

auf dem bike fängt man am besten an einer leichten steigung an (stehend); bike gerade zum hang, lenker so wie es angenehm ist und finger von der bremse. wenn man dann das gleichgewicht mit dem pedaldruck halten kann, das selbe an einem flachen hang machen (vorderrad zb gegen eine wurzel verkeilen)
parallel zu der übung immer wieder das ganze im sitzen probieren. optional kannst du einen leichten gang wählen (ca. 1:1, also zb, vorne klein, hinten 5) und einen fuß auf dem vorderrad platzieren (weiche sohle!); dann kannst du mit dem pedaldruck leicht vorwärts rollen und mit dem fuß auf dem rad leicht zurück rollen.

dass man eine "seite" hat, bei der das besser klappt und seite, bei der es nicht so gut oder garnicht klappt, ist ganz normal 

ride on
michi


----------



## SofusCorn (26. August 2014)

Ja, ich will es mit beiden Seiten, also Lenker rechts oder links, gleich gut können im SITZEN (Stehen kann ich mittlerweile ganz passabel mit beiden Lenkereinschlägen, davon keiner bevorzugt). Im Sitzen klappt bisher nur Lenker links, linker Fuß vorne immer besser. Das hat wie gesagt von Anfang an ziemlich gut geklappt. Hingegen Lenker rechts, linker Fuß vorne klappt keine 2 Sekunden. Deswegen dachte ich mir, vielleicht muss ich mir einfach eine andere Balanciertechnik für das Sitzen angewöhnen. 

Hm, vielleicht wird es doch langsam an der Zeit, dass ich beidfüßig trainiere und nicht immer nur links vorne habe. Damit hätte sich das Problem dann automatisch erledigt... Dann könnte ich einfach rechten Fuß vor, Lenker nach rechts und balanciere mit dem linken Knie.


----------



## michik (26. August 2014)

beidfüßig trainieren ist sicherlich eine gute idee


----------



## shr3d (5. September 2014)

Also ich habe den Trackstand ziemlich schnell gelernt.Einfach beide Bremsen anziehen und Vorderrad stark (fast 90°) einschlagen. Je breiter die Reifen desto einfacher. Übe dass oft auf dem Schulweg, nun klappts auch mit der Stadtschlampe bei der Ampel, die nie grün wird (1-2min). Mit einer Hand gehts auch ganz gut. Das Problem ist dabei, dass ich nicht beide Bremsen anziehen kann und das Rad etwas rollt.Ich lehne das Rad ein bisschen in die Richtung in die das Rad eingeschlagen ist und gleiche mit der Hüfte aus. Im Sitzen klappts net so wirklich. Hab jetzt was neues: Trackstands und mit kleinen Hops Rückwärts hüpfen  Das klappt aber so maximal 3 Hops und dann muss ich n Stück nach vorne fahren und der ganze Fortschritt ist weg


----------



## SofusCorn (5. September 2014)

Respekt, mit geschlossenen Bremsen kippe ich spätestens nach 5 Sekunden um. Ich hab mir son Balanceboard mit fixierter Halbkugel drunter besorgt und übe damit ab und zu. Wenn ich das irgendwann beherrrsche, sollte es mit geschlossenen Bremsen aufm Rad auch besser funktionieren. Das kann aber noch dauern und ist im Moment auch nicht mein Ziel. Ich übe eigentlich nur den klassischen Trackstand mit offenen Bremsen und benutze eine Bremse nur, wenns zu unkontrolliert wird.



michik schrieb:


> einen fuß auf dem vorderrad platzieren (weiche sohle!); dann kannst du mit dem pedaldruck leicht vorwärts rollen und mit dem fuß auf dem rad leicht zurück rollen.



Klappt tatsächlich und werde ich auf jeden Fall vertiefen, weils besonders in der Ebene gut klappt. Ich hab vorher versucht im Sitzen nur mit einem Fuß auf dem Vorderrad vor- und zurückzufahren ohne mit dem anderen Fuß Druck aufs Pedal zu geben. Das endete eher in nem Beinkrampf.

edit: Was ich ziemlich cool am Trackstand im Sitzen finde, ist dass man ihn deutlich einfacher einhändig oder sogar freihändig hinkriegt. Beim Einhändigen im Sitzen kann der Arm sogar noch unterstützen beim Balance halten, während einhändig im Stehen bei mir eher die Balance deutlich erschwert.


----------



## Allrider (5. September 2014)

Der Trackstand geht auch im stehen freihändig, ich kann es aber leider nicht!


----------



## Deleted 247734 (5. September 2014)

Bergauf ist das sehr leicht, nutze ich oft um mich mit dem Geländesinglespeeder am Berg zu erholen. Freihändig finde ich albern, das ist nur Show. Mein Tipp: Rad langsam zum Stehen bringen, Bremse gefühlvoll ziehen, Balance finden, mit dem Körper wippen. Wichtig ist (finde ich) immer etwas Druck aufs Pedal was euch nach vorne fahren lässt zu geben, denn damit lässt es sich leichter balancieren. Wenn man wackelt, mit dem Körper das Rad etwas zurückrollen lassen und wieder leichter Druck aufs Pedal. Immer etwas wippen - mit etwas Übung klappts sehr schnell und lange.


----------



## shr3d (6. September 2014)

Allrider schrieb:


>


Mit nem E Bike  !!! Da kannst du des sogar ohne Hände und Füße machen, es sieht trotzdem nicht cool aus


----------



## Allrider (6. September 2014)

shr3d schrieb:


> es sieht trotzdem nicht cool aus


Um das geht es garnicht, sondern das ich das auch können möchte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shr3d (6. September 2014)

War ja nur ein Witz, dass der voll den coolen Trackstand hinlegt, aber das Oma-Bike die ganze coolness zerstört


----------



## SofusCorn (7. September 2014)

Ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen. Vielleicht hat der sogar nen Gyroskop eingebaut und schummelt mit dem E-motor


----------



## Allrider (8. September 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat der sogar nen Gyroskop eingebaut und schummelt mit dem E-motor


Dann kaufe ich mir auch sowas  irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, das es sowas wirklich schon gibt ich glaube von Audi


----------



## SofusCorn (8. September 2014)

kannst ja einen Segway ins Rad verbauen. Die pendeln sich ja auch selbst aus.


----------



## Allrider (8. September 2014)

Nö das Stehrollerdingens sieht komisch aus, das sagen zwar manche auch über EBikes, aber dann lieber das


----------



## michik (11. September 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Klappt tatsächlich und werde ich auf jeden Fall vertiefen, weils besonders in der Ebene gut klappt. Ich hab vorher versucht im Sitzen nur mit einem Fuß auf dem Vorderrad vor- und zurückzufahren ohne mit dem anderen Fuß Druck aufs Pedal zu geben. Das endete eher in nem Beinkrampf..



  achte auf die blicke der passanten


----------



## duc-748S (6. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auch gerade am Üben des Trackstands und hätte eine vielleicht doofe Frage an euch.
Man liest ja eigentlich immer, wenn überhaupt soll man eher die vordere Breme benutzen.
Wenn ich das mache geht bei mir aber eine Art leichter "Ruck" durchs Rad, obwohl ich sehr vorsichtig dosiere, das bringt dann natürlich Unruhe rein.
Mit der hinteren Bremse klappt es irgendwie besser (die jauchzt zwar etwas aber okay). Ist das normal oder mache ich etwas falsch?
Nun bin ich noch ziemlich am Anfang was meine Skills im Trackstand anbelangt, aber ich will mir natürlich nichts falsches angewöhnen.
Also, benutzen der hinteren Bremse anstatt der vorderen nicht schlimm oder ein No-Go?

Danke euch


----------



## sparkfan (6. September 2017)

Die HR Bremse bringt (theoretisch) nicht viel. Mit eingeschlagenem VR bewegst du dich immer noch im (mehr oder weniger) Kreis um das HR. Erst wenn du (auch) mit der VR Bremse bremst, bewegt sich das Bike nicht mehr nach "vorne" bzw im Kreis um das HR und du kannst die (ganz leichte) Hin-und Herbewegung umkehren, so dass du die Balance halten kannst.
Das ist alles ziemlich theoretisch. Kann gut sein, dass sich das anders anfühlt.
Ich müsste darauf achten, wie ich es in der Praxis mache. Vermutlich bremse ich mit beiden Bremsen. Ich bin aber auch nicht derjenige, der stundenlang Trackstand macht.

Am einfachsten geht's eh an einer leichten Steigung. Da brauchst du gar keine Bremse


----------



## duc-748S (6. September 2017)

Danke dir erstmal. Theoretisch klingt das logisch. In der Praxis müsste ich nochmal genau drauf achten, aber ich glaube, dass sich da nichts mehr bewegt, wenn die Bremse gezogen ist bis ich diese eben wieder löse.
Wobei es nach weiterer Übung mit der vorderen Bremse auch etwas besser wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (7. September 2017)

Ich bremse beim Trackstand oft nur mit der hinteren Bremse. Funktioniert gut.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (7. September 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich bremse beim Trackstand oft nur mit der hinteren Bremse. Funktioniert gut.


dto.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. September 2017)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Am einfachsten geht's eh an einer leichten Steigung. Da brauchst du gar keine Bremse


Geht auch im Flachen mit ein wenig Übung. Ich benutze die Bremse nie beim Trackstand, komme aber vom Trial, wo man diesen ständig und auf jedem Untergrund macht und somit sehr geübt ist.

edit: Schaut euch mal Flipp an. Der hat gar keine Bremsen am Rad und steht überall rum.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (8. September 2017)

niconj schrieb:


> Geht auch im Flachen mit ein wenig Übung. Ich benutze die Bremse nie beim Trackstand, komme aber vom Trial, wo man diesen ständig und auf jedem Untergrund macht und somit sehr geübt ist.
> 
> edit: Schaut euch mal Flipp an. Der hat gar keine Bremsen am Rad und steht überall rum.


Naja, trackstand ist für mich nicht selbstzweck.


----------



## Wassertrinker (8. September 2017)

Ich nutze immer beide Brensen. Lenker 90 Grad eingeschlagen. Dann Druck auf das vordere Pedal und das ganze Rad steht unter Spannung. 
Mir hat am Anfang geholfen das VR gegen eine Wand zu fahren. Dann hat man praktisch 3 Berührpunkte und die Balance ist einfacher zu halten.


----------



## sparkfan (8. September 2017)

90°?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. September 2017)

Wohl eher 45 oder? Und wenn man das VR wo abstützt dann stehts eigentlich eh fast von selber das ist wie schummeln.


----------



## Wassertrinker (9. September 2017)

Ganze 90 Grad sind es wahrscheinlich nicht. Ehr 80-90. Auf jeden Fall weit mehr als 45. 

Natürlich ist Abstützen beim Trackstand geschummelt. Aber einem Anfänger hilft es ein Gefühl für die Balance zu bekommen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. September 2017)

Wassertrinker schrieb:


> Ganze 90 Grad sind es wahrscheinlich nicht. Ehr 80-90. Auf jeden Fall weit mehr als 45.
> 
> Natürlich ist Abstützen beim Trackstand geschummelt. Aber einem Anfänger hilft es ein Gefühl für die Balance zu bekommen.


Mir hat das üben ohne bremse an einer leichten steigung mehr für den trail gebracht. Es gibt immer mal kleine unebenheiten, an denen man zufällig stehen bleiben soll. Die kann man dann entspannt nutzen.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (9. September 2017)

Ich finde den Trackstand am allerleichtesten wenn ich beide Bremsen ziehe und das Vorderrad bergab zeigt.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. September 2017)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Ich finde den Trackstand am allerleichtesten wenn ich beide Bremsen ziehe und das Vorderrad bergab zeigt.


Ja trackstand pur, in ruhe in den abgrund schauen und sich fragen, warum mache ich das eigentlich?


----------



## Air-Marky (10. September 2017)

Ich trainiere den Trackstand eigentl. ständig, sei es auf Touren mit Freunden auf die man warten muss, oder auch in der Stadt an der Ampel, man braucht ihn auch ständig, z.B. auf verblockten, unübersichtlichen Trails, die man noch nicht kennt, um die Lage zu sondieren, wie gehts weiter, droppe ich wo runter oder fahre ich eher, usw.


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. September 2017)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Naja, trackstand ist für mich nicht selbstzweck.


Beim Trial ist der Trackstand dafür da, sich zu überlegen, wie man den nächsten Move macht. Insofern ist es kein Selbstzweck.

Beim Trackstand, wenn man ihn richtig kann, braucht man keine Bremsen. Ich habe damit mit dem Fixie angefangen und dann beim Trial perfektioniert. Nun klappt das auch mit dem Stadtrad und hinten die Ortlieb Tasche dran.


----------



## kaii (24. Mai 2018)

Johannes_180bpm schrieb:


> Eins muss man dabei wiesen, Trackstand ist nicht nur die Technik, sondern es bedarf auch ein gut trainierte Gleichgewichtssinn!
> 
> 
> 
> Klappt so was nicht auf Anhieb, ist Gleichgewichtssinn ziemlich unterentwickelt. War bei mir auch den Fall. Die wenige Sekunden, die man dann in der Lage ist mit dem Fahrrad zu balancieren, sind zu wenig um Gleichgewichtssinn zu trainieren!



Klingt logisch,habe bisher auch immer nur beide Bremsen blockiert ohne pendeln. Auf dem e-bike klappt es ein wenig auch in steilen spitzkehren etc.,auf dem normalem nur wenige Sekunden bis das Lenkerwackeln anfängt. Vermute das liegt an den sehr langen kettenstreben(470mm) beim ebike? Steht halt eher von alleine.
Macht es nun mehr Sinn mit dem Rad zu üben wos leichter geht oder gewöhne ich mir da was falsches an?


----------



## Raymond12 (26. Mai 2018)

Ach was, wenn du es einmal kannst, geht es mit jedem Radl. Übung macht den Meister, nimm also das Fahrrad, dass du öfters fährst.


----------



## kaii (26. Mai 2018)

Gestern probiert mit Lenker einschlagen und auf der stelle leicht vor/zurück bei balanceverlust,klappt super auch mit normalem Rad! Werde das mal weiter üben bis es mit Augen zu klappt und hoffe dass es auch im Gelände was bringt,da hat man ja selten den Lenker so eingeschlagen.
Die verlinkte Biketrial seite ist klasse,alle tipps gebündelt und gut erklärt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Mai 2018)

kaii schrieb:


> Gestern probiert mit Lenker einschlagen und auf der stelle leicht vor/zurück bei balanceverlust,klappt super auch mit normalem Rad! Werde das mal weiter üben bis es mit Augen zu klappt und hoffe dass es auch im Gelände was bringt,da hat man ja selten den Lenker so eingeschlagen.
> Die verlinkte Biketrial seite ist klasse,alle tipps gebündelt und gut erklärt


Ich kann das mit Augen zu und auch ohne eingeschlagenem Lenker. Gebraucht habe ich es bisher auf dem Trail noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Mai 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich kann das mit Augen zu und auch ohne eingeschlagenem Lenker. Gebraucht habe ich es bisher auf dem Trail noch nicht wirklich.


Dann kannst du anschließend mit geschlossenen augen die falllinie runter hobeln.


----------



## Belchenradler (31. Mai 2018)

kaii schrieb:


> .... hoffe dass es auch im Gelände was bringt,da hat man ja selten den Lenker so eingeschlagen ...



Trackstand im Gelände ist super vor schwierigeren Stellen, die man sich nicht direkt flüssig zu durchfahren traut. Man kann sich damit kurz einen Überblick verschaffen, sich eine Linie überlegen, sich neu ordnen / konzentrieren, ohne daß man aus den Pedalen muss, was automatisch danach sich wieder "neu positionieren müssen" bedeuten würde. Ich brauche den Trackstand auch bei wirklich engen Spitzkehren, die zusätzlich vielleicht auch noch verblockt sind und die sich für mich nur statisch, mit mehreren kleinen Hinterradversetzern fahren lassen.

Auf Youtube gibt es gerade zwei neue Videos von Leo Kast mit dem Trialprofi Andi Schuster, wo die beiden auf einem sehr anspruchsvollen Trail unterwegs sind. Andi Schuster erklärt und zeigt darin wie er "trialmässig" einen kurzen Trackstand immer wieder dazu nutzt, um sich wieder neu zu positionieren / konzentrieren auf die nächste schwierige Stelle:


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. Juni 2018)

Ich nehme meine Aussage zurück. Ich habe den Trackstand doch oft gebraucht, nur nicht als solchen angesehen. Ich bin heute mal wieder eine sehr technische Sektion gefahren und dort habe ich oft gestanden und geschaut, wie ich am besten weiter komme. Dass ich dabei auf der Stelle stehe, ist mir heute erst richtig bewusst geworden. Vorher habe ich das einfach gemacht.


----------



## hardtails (5. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Ich nehme meine Aussage zurück. Ich habe den Trackstand doch oft gebraucht, nur nicht als solchen angesehen. Ich bin heute mal wieder eine sehr technische Sektion gefahren und dort habe ich oft gestanden und geschaut, wie ich am besten weiter komme. Dass ich dabei auf der Stelle stehe, ist mir heute erst richtig bewusst geworden. Vorher habe ich das einfach gemacht.



das ist ja auch das haupteinsatzgebiet.
und interessanterweise fällt das stehen aufm pfad viel leichter als z.b. wenn man darauf wartet das die ampel grün wird.


----------



## Raymond12 (5. Juni 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Dass ich dabei auf der Stelle stehe, ist mir heute erst richtig bewusst geworden. Vorher habe ich das einfach gemacht.


 So ist das halt, wenn der Trackstand so drinne ist wie das Ein- und Ausatmen.


----------



## kenbug (5. Juni 2018)

skwal83 schrieb:


> ...und interessanterweise fällt das stehen aufm pfad viel leichter als z.b. wenn man darauf wartet das die ampel grün wird.


Weil der Rollwiderstand im Wald höher ist, und Du dich an der Ampel auf das Cool-Rumstehen konzentrierst.


----------



## pacechris (19. August 2018)

Warum kann ich den Trackstand im Sitzen besser als im stehen? 
Wobei "können" relativ ist


----------



## MrMapei (19. August 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Warum kann ich den Trackstand im Sitzen besser als im stehen?
> Wobei "können" relativ ist


Weil du so mit den Füßen besser auf den Boden kommst?  *)


 *) absenkbare Sattelstütze vorausgesetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (19. August 2018)

Im Sitzen ist er doch eher schwerer, weil man das Rad dann nicht mit Vor- und zurückbewegungen zwischen den Beinen ausgleichen kann.

Wenn du @pacechris den Trackstand besser im Sitzen machen kannst, machst du ihn wahrscheinlich noch nicht richtig.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (19. August 2018)

Ich find dass beides ziemlich gleich leicht geht.


----------



## pacechris (19. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Im Sitzen ist er doch eher schwerer, weil man das Rad dann nicht mit Vor- und zurückbewegungen zwischen den Beinen ausgleichen kann.
> 
> Wenn du @pacechris den Trackstand besser im Sitzen machen kannst, machst du ihn wahrscheinlich noch nicht richtig.



Ich bin da scheinbar etwas eigen, oder ich mach da grundsätzlich was falsch.

Im sitzen und leichtes Gefälle fällt mir es einfacher als im stehen an einer Steigung, sollte genau andersherum sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (20. August 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ich bin da scheinbar etwas eigen, oder ich mach da grundsätzlich was falsch.
> 
> Im sitzen und leichtes Gefälle fällt mir es einfacher als im stehen an einer Steigung, sollte genau andersherum sein.


Mach mal ein Video


----------



## Raymond12 (20. August 2018)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ich bin da scheinbar etwas eigen, oder ich mach da grundsätzlich was falsch.
> Im sitzen und leichtes Gefälle fällt mir es einfacher als im stehen an einer Steigung, sollte genau andersherum sein.



Wenn Dir der Trackstand bei leichtem Gefälle besser von der hand geht als bei einer leichten Steigung stellt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass du den Trackstand mit Bremseinsatz probierst.
Eigentlich benutzt Du beim optimalen Trackstand KEINE Bremse.


----------



## pacechris (20. August 2018)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Wenn Dir der Trackstand bei leichtem Gefälle besser von der hand geht als bei einer leichten Steigung stellt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass du den Trackstand mit Bremseinsatz probierst.
> Eigentlich benutzt Du beim optimalen Trackstand KEINE Bremse.



Das stimmt, ich benutze die Vorderradbremse. Kommt daher das ich das "stehen bleiben" in der Regel auch immer nur in Technischen gelände brauch, wenn es steil abwärst geht oder Verblockt ist und ich eine gedenksekunde brauche um zu sehen ob und wie es weiter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raymond12 (20. August 2018)

Dann ist das Rätsel gelöst. Mit Bremse bekomme ich den Trackstand im sitzen auch besser hin, weil man dann die Ausgleichsbewegungen ja mit den Knien macht. Versuche es bei einer Steigung ruhig mal im Stehen und ohne Bremse, auch wenn das dann anfangs erstmal ne umstellung ist, wirste ziemlich schnell feststellen, dass das ziemlich gut klappt.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. August 2018)

Raymond12 schrieb:


> Wenn Dir der Trackstand bei leichtem Gefälle besser von der hand geht als bei einer leichten Steigung stellt sich mir der Verdacht auf, dass du den Trackstand mit Bremseinsatz probierst.
> 
> Eigentlich benutzt Du beim optimalen Trackstand KEINE Bremse.



Und wie stellst du dir das vor wenns abschüssig ist? Weil man nämlich nicht auf dem Track standen bleibt ohne Bremseinsatz wenns bergab geht sondern dann über den Track rolled (außer man fährt ein Fixie).


----------



## JoeArschtreter (20. August 2018)

Bergab fällts dir wahrscheinlich leichter weil du dich automatisch stärker mit den Armen am Lenker abstützt. Versuch das auch mal im Flachen, du wirst sehen es hilft.


----------



## HarzEnduro (22. August 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> außer man fährt ein Fixie


Gibt wirklich kranke Typen, die fahren ein MTB Fixie im Gelände.


----------



## seblubb (24. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Gibt wirklich kranke Typen, die fahren ein MTB Fixie im Gelände.


Wen nennst du hier krank?


----------



## JoeArschtreter (24. August 2018)

Wenn jemand sowas meint, muss ich immer lachen. Wie wenn mir jemand erzählte er fährt mit dem Autodrom am Ring (sojemanden hielte ich für deppert aber nicht für krank).


----------



## roliK (26. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Gibt wirklich kranke Typen, die fahren ein MTB Fixie im "Gelände".


FIFY


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. August 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> FIFY


?


----------



## roliK (26. August 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> ?


Ich wollte darauf hinweisen, daß in ernsthaftem, für MTBs interessanten Gelände mMn sicher niemand mit einem Fixie herumfährt - deshalb die Anführungszeichen. 

Man darf mich aber gerne mittels entsprechender Bilder oder Videos eines besseren belehren.


----------



## seblubb (26. August 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> Ich wollte darauf hinweisen, daß in ernsthaftem, für MTBs interessanten Gelände mMn sicher niemand mit einem Fixie herumfährt - deshalb die Anführungszeichen.


Bin den Melibokus mal mit dem fixed Crosser/"Fixie" (Ich hasse diesen Begriff...) rauf und über den Trail runter. Hab noch alle Zähne aber spaßig ist was anderes
*Angebermodus aus* *Klugscheißermodus an*

@niconj "Fixed it for you" bedeutet das Akronym


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy_Casino (29. November 2020)

Hi, ich hätte gerne mal Feedback zu meinen Bemühungen...
Könnt ihr auf dem Video Fehler (falsche Haltung, falsche Technik) erkennen?






Ich betätige fast durchgängig die Vorderradbremse und löse sie nur, um größere Schwankungen auszugleichen. 

Was mir auffällt: Wenn ich das Bike zurückschiebe, dann bleibt mein Körper, wo er ist, ich schiebe das Bike quasi unter mir durch. Das ist bestimmt nicht richtig, oder?

Mein Eindruck ist, dass das Ganze noch einmal deutlich anspruchsvoller wird, wenn man die Vorderradbremse kaum betätigen will...


----------



## hardtails (29. November 2020)

Buddy_Casino schrieb:


> Hi, ich hätte gerne mal Feedback zu meinen Bemühungen...
> Könnt ihr auf dem Video Fehler (falsche Haltung, falsche Technik) erkennen?
> 
> 
> ...



die vorderradbremse sollst du gar nicht nutzen
wenn dann nur hinten


----------



## Belchenradler (29. November 2020)

Sieht eigentlich nicht schlecht aus, aber wieso machst du diese ruckartigen Bewegungen nach hinten? Ich nutze immer eine natürliche Steigung (jede Straße, jeder Weg und jeder Platz hat immer in eine Richtung eine ganz leichte Steigung und in die andere Richtung ein leichtes Gefälle) und schlage das Vorderrad so ein, daß es zur Steigung zeigt. Dann brauche ich auch keine Bremse, weil das durch die Schwerkraft verursachte Zurückrollen mit dem Pedaldruck kompensiert wird und ich mich so stabilisiere. 

Tipp: Ich würde das zunächst an einer deutlichen Steigung üben.


----------



## Raymond12 (29. November 2020)

Belchenradler schrieb:


> Sieht eigentlich nicht schlecht aus, aber wieso machst du diese ruckartigen Bewegungen nach hinten? Ich nutze immer eine natürliche Steigung (jede Straße, jeder Weg und jeder Platz hat immer in eine Richtung eine ganz leichte Steigung und in die andere Richtung ein leichtes Gefälle) und schlage das Vorderrad so ein, daß es zur Steigung zeigt. Dann brauche ich auch keine Bremse, weil das durch die Schwerkraft verursachte Zurückrollen mit dem Pedaldruck kompensiert wird und ich mich so stabilisiere.
> 
> Tipp: Ich würde das zunächst an einer deutlichen Steigung üben.


Was Belchenradler sagt! Ansonsten sieht es doch schon echt gut aus.


----------



## Buddy_Casino (29. November 2020)

Danke für die Antworten! Ich würde nun gezielt ohne Bremse üben. Die "ruckartigen Nach-hinten-Zieher" hatte ich mir aus einem Tutorial abgeschaut. Ich benutze sie, weil ich auf einer geraden Fläche übe. 

Werde jetzt gezielt ohne Bremse auf einer schrägen Fläche üben..


----------



## Air-Marky (30. November 2020)

Leiche Schräge bringt auch bei mir viel mehr Stabilität in den Trackstand


----------



## mad raven (30. November 2020)

Die Steigung ersetzt sozusagen die Bremse. Stattdessen kann man dann mit Pedaldruck arbeiten.
Ansonsten sieht es bis auf zwei zusätzliche Ideen gut aus:
1. Verzichte auf die ruckartigen Bewegungen und versuche eher das Bike flüssig unter dir zu bewegen. Sprich: leichter Pedaldruck, leichtes Nachgeben um nach hinten zu Rollen, kein Ruckartiges links/rechts ausgleichen.
2. Da imho deine Position an sich gut aussieht, wenn du dich trotzdem instabil fühlst kannst du mit der Blickrichtung spielen. L/R ist weniger zu empfehlen (versuch mal ) aber ob der Blick auf das VR oder stur gerade aus geht macht einen Riesen Unterschied. Einfach gucken was für dich am besten funktioniert.

Extratip: Wenn dir irgendwann langweilig wird einfach mal Fußstellung wechseln oder Lenker in die andere Richtung einschlagen. (oder wie @Air-Marky eine Hand (oder Fuß) weg)


----------



## ylfcm (30. November 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> die vorderradbremse sollst du gar nicht nutzen
> wenn dann nur hinten


Das hab ich ja noch nie gelesen (nicht in klassischer, moderner oder sonstiger Literatur) und auch noch nie praktiziert gesehen.
Welche Bremse (und ob überhaupt) ist eigentlich irrelevant bzw. hängt vom Untergrund ab. Mit der VR-Bremse ist es aber einfacher das Rad/die Gabel für die Rückwärtsbewegung zu verspannen.

Trackstand auf ner Schräge ohne Bremse ist natürlich der Ausgangspunkt für jemanden, der das von Null aus lernen möchte. Da kann man sich halt nur aufs Gleichgewicht und Pedaldruck konzentrieren und muss nicht auch noch das Timing mit der Bremse stemmen.

@Buddy_Casino is über das Anfangsstadium mMn bereits hinaus. Sieht doch alles schon ganz gut aus. Der Rest kommt dann von ganz alleine mit vielen Stunden "üben".
Natürlich ist es hilfreich diese Übungsstunden möglichst breit zu wählen. Also ganz bewusst mal ohne Bremse am Hang, aber natürlich auch mal bergab (dann mit viel Bremseinsatz), denn das ist schwieriger, aber auch realitätsnäher.

edit: Bei @Air-Marky sieht man das ja ganz gut. An der Schräge alles kein Problem, das ist schon fast zu einfach. Dafür ist im Flachen ganz schnell der Flur zu ende, weil das Rad sich Centimeter um Centimeter nach vorne bewegt


----------



## McDreck (30. November 2020)

Man nimmt die Bremsen, die man hat, und deren Gebrauch wirkt.


Buddy_Casino schrieb:


> Ich betätige fast durchgängig die Vorderradbremse und löse sie nur, um größere Schwankungen auszugleichen.


Vielleicht versuchst es mal mehr andersrum. Bei wirklicher Balance müsstest Du Dich ja gar nicht bewegen. Geht halt nicht länger als nen Moment, aber grundsätzlich sollte das Ziel sein möglichst wenig ausgleichen zu müssen.


Buddy_Casino schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Bike zurückschiebe, dann bleibt mein Körper, wo er ist, ich schiebe das Bike quasi unter mir durch. Das ist bestimmt nicht richtig, oder?


Völlig normal. Du ziehst das Rad wieder unter Deinen Schwerpunkt. Du kannst das Ganze auch gleich aktiv machen und das Rad quasi ständig leicht vor und zurück bewegen. Wirklicher Stillstand geht sowieso nicht. Aufrechte Körperhaltung ist immer ständig die Balance aktiv zu halten. Außer Du kannst Dich mit einem dritten Bein irgendwo stabil abstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy_Casino (30. November 2020)

Okay, vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich bin also auf dem richtigen Weg. Ich werde jetzt noch einmal einen Schritt zurück gehen und auf einer Schräge üben ohne Bremsen. 
Ich vermute mal, dass ich nach weiteren 20 Stunden Training über meine Fragen lächeln werde, weil das dann einfach in der "muscle-memory" drin ist.

Mal ne andere Sache: Ich bin routinierter "Kitefoiler" (Hydrofoil-Kitesurfen) und stehe regelmäßig auf dem indoor-balance-board. Ich mache also viel mit Gleichgewichtsübungen. Der Transfer ist m.E. bescheiden: Die Muskulatur ist gestärkt, aber die spezifischen Ausgleichsbewegungen muss man für jede Anforderung fast komplett neu einüben.


----------



## Raymond12 (30. November 2020)

Buddy_Casino schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Sache: Ich bin routinierter "Kitefoiler" (Hydrofoil-Kitesurfen) und stehe regelmäßig auf dem indoor-balance-board. Ich mache also viel mit Gleichgewichtsübungen. Der Transfer ist m.E. bescheiden: Die Muskulatur ist gestärkt, aber die spezifischen Ausgleichsbewegungen muss man für jede Anforderung fast komplett neu einüben.


Ja das ist so. Um Deine Aussage zu bestätigen, finde ich bspw. auch, dass ein Trackstand im Sitzen anders ist, als ein Trackstande im Stehen. Im Sitzen muss man vielmehr mit den Knien arbeiten, als mit Pedaldruck und Pendeln des Rades unter dem Körper.


----------



## mad raven (30. November 2020)

Buddy_Casino schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Sache: Ich bin routinierter "Kitefoiler" (Hydrofoil-Kitesurfen) und stehe regelmäßig auf dem indoor-balance-board. Ich mache also viel mit Gleichgewichtsübungen. Der Transfer ist m.E. bescheiden: Die Muskulatur ist gestärkt, aber die spezifischen Ausgleichsbewegungen muss man für jede Anforderung fast komplett neu einüben.


ich mache auch viele Kraft- oder Koordinationsübungen auf dem Balanceboard oder auch Pezziball (oder auch Slackline) Beim Trackstand stimme ich dir zu, da ist der Übertrag gering. Aber auf dem Trail oder oder in der Luft meine ich deutlich sicherer und stabiler geworden zu sein.
Ich bin verpatzte Landungen ausgefahren wo ich selbst überrascht war nicht gestützt zu sein (Kurbel verbogen, Tretlager kaputt, aber ich bin einfach weiter gerollt). Oder hab ein ausbrechendes Hinterrad doch wieder unter Kontrolle bekommen.
Ganz allgemein kommt es mir vor weniger "scatchy" Situation gehabt zu haben obwohl ich schneller und anspruchsvollere Trails fahre als vorher.


----------



## hardtails (30. November 2020)

ylfcm schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja noch nie gelesen (nicht in klassischer, moderner oder sonstiger Literatur) und auch noch nie praktiziert gesehen.
> Welche Bremse (und ob überhaupt) ist eigentlich irrelevant bzw. hängt vom Untergrund ab. Mit der VR-Bremse ist es aber einfacher das Rad/die Gabel für die Rückwärtsbewegung zu verspannen.



Tja, die Physik ist deine Freund und deshalb ist es nicht irrelevant

Natürlich geht es auch mit beiden, einer, oder keiner
Wenn man eine brauhct ist es mit der hinteren einfacher..


----------



## ylfcm (30. November 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Tja, die Physik ist deine Freund


Ich konnte die Physik immer gut leiden und sie war mir auch nie abgeneigt, aber beim Radfahren hab ich's nicht so mit der Theorie. In _meiner subjektiven_ Praxis geht stumpfes auf der Stelle stehen auf einer großen ebenen Fläche mit Vorderradbremse am einfachsten. Macht eben jeder annerster 


Ich fand daher ein pauschales


skwal83 schrieb:


> die vorderradbremse sollst du gar nicht nutzen
> wenn dann nur hinten


unglücklich, aber das hast du dann ja selber mit der Diplomatie eines wortkargen Physikers zurück in neutralere Fahrwasser gerudert.  🤷‍♀️ 



skwal83 schrieb:


> Natürlich geht es auch mit beiden, einer, oder keiner


----------



## Buddy_Casino (30. November 2020)

Die Hinterradbremse geht erstaunlicherweise tatsächlich besser. Ich hab im Lernprozess irgendwie vergessen, sie zu benutzen!

Mit fehlt noch viel Feingefühl, ich muss noch viel üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

